# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  تماسيح النيل VS الجلافيط

## الشمشار

*بسم الله الواحد الاحد الذي لا اله الا هو 



النيل الحصاحيصا      ضد      الجلافيط   



اللهم انصر    النيل الحصاحيصا       اللهم شتت شمل الجلافيط   وانصر النيل عليهم 
اللهم     يارب     عليك بهم

من عصرآ   بدري  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النبي فوقك ياشمشره اقبض في البوست ده قوي واحرسه شديد
فيك الخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النبي فوقك ياشمشره اقبض في البوست ده قوي واحرسه شديد
فيك الخير
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

النبي فوقك ياشمشره اقبض في البوست ده قوي واحرسه شديد
فيك الخير



والله ياكسلاوي قلت اسبق احمر مكه ههههههههههههه يقوم يفوزهم تاني 6 هههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اللهم امين 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*احمر مكه كفاك كوره النسور خليني انا للجلافيط ديل اشربهم ليك هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

اللهم امين 



الله يدينا التحكيم النزيه بكره ياحبيب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله يشتت كورتهم ويطشش عيونهم ويطلعهم منها مهزومين 
قادر يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والنيل  الأيام  دى  قالوا   زائد   شديييييييييييد  يسويها   الله  بكره   مسمار حار  ويجئ  مع  نهاية  المباراة  لأحبابنا   ناس  النيل   فى  الدقيقه  الثالثه  من  الزمن  الضائع   بعدها   الحكم  يصفر  نهاية  المباراة عشان  مايدوا   الحكم  فرصة
*

----------


## سامرين

*الله معاك ياشمشار 
وربنا يجعل الفرح على يدك
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

احمر مكه كفاك كوره النسور خليني انا للجلافيط ديل اشربهم ليك هههههههههههههههه



انا معك وتسبقك لعناتي  لهم 
اللهم اهزم الهلافيت شر هزيمه 
اللهم شمتنا فيهم اللهم ازلهم في الحصيحيصا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

انا معك وتسبقك لعناتي  لهم 
اللهم اهزم الهلافيت شر هزيمه 
اللهم شمتنا فيهم اللهم ازلهم في الحصيحيصا



آآآآمييييين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*النيل دا دحين مدربه مش الديبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو بقى هو أقنعوا لأنه الديبة نسخة مكررة من الفاتح النقر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*طالما الشمشار فتح البوست
معناها الهليل لحق امات طه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

طالما الشمشار فتح البوست
معناها الهليل لحق امات طه









دا اسمه شراب راقداً
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

دا اسمه شراب راقداً



هو جنس شراب الليلة


*

----------


## الشمشار

*شووووف عيني المطره تصب ودمعه الجلافيط تكب 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يارب كتمة في اخر دقيقتقن مايعرفوه محل الباص بوين ولا هم مسافرين بالطيارة يا الشمشار 

خارج النص 
ماشيفناك كب الجرسة في الفيس الايام ده  طبعا ايهاب الماسورة كل يوم عاملين فيه ابو العريف ههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يارب كتمة في اخر دقيقتقن مايعرفوه محل الباص بوين ولا هم مسافرين بالطيارة يا الشمشار 

خارج النص 
ماشيفناك كب الجرسة في الفيس الايام ده  طبعا ايهاب الماسورة كل يوم عاملين فيه ابو العريف ههههههههه



هههههههههههههه اللهم آمين    لالالا الايام دي مشغول شديد قلت لي هوبا مالو ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وينها الدعوااااااااااات ياناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تكويشه شكرآ لكل الذين علقو علي البوست وانا ماعقبت عليهم لكم العتبي حتي ترضو 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الله يشتت كورتهم ويطشش عيونهم ويطلعهم منها مهزومين 
قادر يا كريم



 اللهم آ ميييييييييييين يارب
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

والنيل  الأيام  دى  قالوا   زائد   شديييييييييييد  يسويها   الله  بكره   مسمار حار  ويجئ  مع  نهاية  المباراة  لأحبابنا   ناس  النيل   فى  الدقيقه  الثالثه  من  الزمن  الضائع   بعدها   الحكم  يصفر  نهاية  المباراة عشان  مايدوا   الحكم  فرصة



ههههههههههههههههه يااااااااااااااااريت 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الذي لا اله الا هو 



النيل الحصاحيصا      ضد      الجلافيط   



اللهم انصر    النيل الحصاحيصا       اللهم شتت شمل الجلافيط   وانصر النيل عليهم 
اللهم     يارب     عليك بهم

من عصرآ   بدري  



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دة كلام طيب جدا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

اللهم امين 



يسمع مننا الله 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الله معاك ياشمشار 
وربنا يجعل الفرح على يدك



تسلمي دكتووووره ونقووووووول يييييييياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق لتماسيح النيل في مبارة اليوم 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

انا معك وتسبقك لعناتي  لهم 
اللهم اهزم الهلافيت شر هزيمه 
اللهم شمتنا فيهم اللهم ازلهم في الحصيحيصا







اللهم آميييييين يارب 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

آآآآمييييين يا رب العالمين



يسمع منك الله ياحبيب 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

النيل دا دحين مدربه مش الديبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو بقى هو أقنعوا لأنه الديبة نسخة مكررة من الفاتح النقر



يازول كدي اتفائل    النقر موش ضربهم اليوم داك النيل داير يحصل نفسه ماداير يهبط وان شاء الله مايهبط 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*شيخنا الشمشار .. 
شمر سواعدك وخليك حريف
ووصل الجماعة طين الخريف

الطمجة مطلوبة

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا جماعة انتو ما عاوزين تقتنعوا ولا شنو 

اصلا ما في فريق في كل اندية الممتاز ممكن  يضرب الهلال غير المريخ 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله معاك ياشمشرة 
ونحن من خلفك
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*فعلا الافضل ما ننتظر هدية من حد 
نمسك فى فارق النقاط دا لاحد النهاية 
ومن الان الكاس فى الجيب
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا جماعة انتو ما عاوزين تقتنعوا ولا شنو 

اصلا ما في فريق في كل اندية الممتاز ممكن  يضرب الهلال غير المريخ 



الا فريق واحد يضرب المريخ
فريق صلاح محمد صالح الغير صالح
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*جيتكم  الدقيقه 26 من الشوط الاول النتيجه سلبيه ياااارب النصر للنيل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*معلومات الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (3 من الأعضاء و 10 زائر)

الشمشار,الدلميت,mub25






وين بقيه الشمات شماته الليله دي ماتفوتكم 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*بشه قون في الدقيقه 31    الله يازاهم حظهم حظ يهود 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بكري والهدف الثاني
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ناس النيل باعوها    الله يجيب المطر 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ناس النيل باعوها    الله يجيب المطر 



قنعتا من خيرا فيهم
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ياناس ادو الناس حقهم النيل لو ببيع ببيع لينا نحنا مابيع لناس الهولال بس النيل تعبان ومدربه اتعب منو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*دخلت ومقتنع الشمشار غطس حجرهم  والنتيجة واضحه 
لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (1 من الأعضاء و 5 زائر)

ابراهيم تاج الدين



ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ 
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*النتيجه كم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*نتيجة متوقعة
ارجعوا لنتائج فريق النيل
النيل هذا الموسم ليس ذاك الفريق
الذي يمكن ان يهزم الهلال
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا شمشار 
تاني ما تفاتح بوست ليهم 
الهلافينت ديل خليهم لي يا ناس انتو نسيتو 
انو احمر مكة دا مش فتح بوست مازيمبي الكنغولي والترجي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حليل سحر الشمشار
راح شمار في مرقه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*النتيجة كم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*جالكم كلامي . . . من أمس أنا قلت ليكم ما دام الديبة مدرب النيل أقنعوا فهو صورة من الفاتح النقر بس ما بتسمعوا الكلام
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

جالكم كلامي . . . من أمس أنا قلت ليكم ما دام الديبة مدرب النيل أقنعوا فهو صورة من الفاتح النقر بس ما بتسمعوا الكلام



صدقت يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الشمار قووووووووووووم لف 
*

----------

